# laufende Nummer in Exel ...



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in einer Exeltabelle eine fortlaufende Nummer.
D.h. jedesmal wenn ich das gespeicherte Dokument öffne, soll sich 
die Nummer in einer Zelle um eins erhöhen.
Weiters muss ich das Datum eingeben, das soll sich auch automatisch aktualisieren!

Geht das? Würde mir bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Februar 2003)

Das mit dem Datum:

Einfügen - Funktion - Datum - Heute

bz.w. die Funktion : 
	
	
	



```
=HEUTE()
```

Mit fortlaufender Zahl habe ich noch keine Idee, müsste wohl mit VBA möglich sein...


----------



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo Webcutdirector,

vielen Dank schon mal, hat geklappt mit dem Datum! 
Vieleicht fällt Dir zwecks forlaufender Nummer noch was ein!

Wäre super!

Danke

Gabi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Februar 2003)

Kannst Du etwas genauere Angaben machen -bitte- ?

Wie oft wird das Dokument anm Tag geööffnet? Einmal? Mehrfach?

Wie lange ist das Dokument im Einsatz?

Sind schon Berechnungen etc. im Formular ( Exceltabelle )?

Frage, weil ich überlege ob man evtl. mit der Datumsfunkton da was berechnen könnte...

Im Notfall würde ich empfehlen ein Schaltfläche ins Dokument zu integrieren, die den Zähler per Mausklick um eins erhöht...!


----------



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

Hi,

das Dokument ist eine Rechnung und kann auch mehrfach am Tag geöffnet werden.

Im Dokument werden nur Zahlen addiert und ausgegeben.
Also:
Summe:
Mwst. 20%:
Summe gesamt:

Gabi


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2003)

Mit folgendem Makro wird jedesmal nachdem Du das Dokument öffnest der Wert in Zelle 1 hochgezählt. Das Dokument muss aber jedesmal gespeichert werden, damit beim nächsten Mal der Zähler wieder um eins erhöht wird. Lässt sich natürlich auch automatisieren.


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
    Range("A1").Select
    zellinhalt = Range("A1") + 1
    ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = zellinhalt
End Sub
```

Erklärung. Diese Funktion wird automatisch beim Laden der Arbeitsmappe gestartet. Der Rest ist ja oben schon erklärt.


----------



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Mit folgendem Makro wird jedesmal nachdem Du das Dokument öffnest der Wert in Zelle 1 hochgezählt. Das Dokument muss aber jedesmal gespeichert werden, damit beim nächsten Mal der Zähler wieder um eins erhöht wird. Lässt sich natürlich auch automatisieren.
> 
> *
> ...



Bitte entschuldige, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von Makros!  
Wenn ich das in Zelle D20 machen möchte, denke das ist klar.

Range("D20").Select
    zellinhalt = Range("D20") + 1

so ändern.

Aber wie binde ich das Makro ein, so dass es dann auch funktioniert?
Muss ich da in der Zelle selber was angeben?

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Februar 2003)

....mmmhm, in die Richtung dachte ich auch, aber so funktionierte es bei mir im Test und auch mit Deinem Makro nicht...

Vielleicht liegt der Fehler bei mir?


----------



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

ich hab jetzt mal probiert eine grafik zu machen und das Makro
hinzuzufügen.
Das funktioniert!  Es wird bei jeden klick eins weiter gezählt.

Aber automatisch wäre es dennoch besser.

Gabi


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Februar 2003)

So, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt....

Musste die Datei leider zippen um Sie hier anhängen zu können!!!


----------



## Gabi (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *So, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt....
> 
> Musste die Datei leider zippen um Sie hier anhängen zu können!!! *



hey super! Deine Mappe funktioniert bei mir auch!
Könntest Du mir "bitte" noch schnell sagen wie ich 
das Makro bei mir einbinde!?

Vielen Dank!

Gabi


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

Mit Makros geht das so (Office 2000 / XP)

1. Extras>Makro>Makros oder Strg+F8

2. Oben einen Namen eingeben und auf Erstellen klicken (Button funktioniert erst dann, wenn ein neuer Name eingegeben wurde)

3. Den Code einfügen, speichern.


So sollte es (normalerweise) funktionieren.
;-)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Februar 2003)

Die Anrwort wurde ja von dfd1n schon gegeben, sollte so nicht funktionieren , helfe ich gerne weiter...

N.S.: Bei mir funktionierte es nur als ich das Makro sowohl in die Modulebibliothek áls auch in die Mappe eingefügt habe...


----------



## Gabi (12. Februar 2003)

Hi,

irgendwie gehts bei mir nicht!  
Ich habe das so eingefügt wie es *dfd1* beschrieben hat, aber es zählt nicht.


----------



## goela (12. Februar 2003)

Müsste aber gehen. Speicher die Mappe mal, schliesse diese und öffne sie wieder!


----------



## Gabi (12. Februar 2003)

nein es geht nicht.
bin schon ganz verzweifelt.


----------



## goela (12. Februar 2003)

Welche Excelversion verwendest Du?

Ich habe das Makro bei Excel 2000 so eingefügt!
- EXTRAS-MAKROS-Visual Basic-Editor
- Doppelklick auf DieseArbeitsmappe
- Makro in Fenster kopiert, welche geöffnet wird -> gespeichert!

Ausserdem prüfe mal die Sicherheitsstufe, welche Du bei Makros einstellen kannst!

- Klicken Sie im Menü Extras auf Makro, und klicken Sie anschließend auf Sicherheit.
- Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte Sicherheitsstufe.


----------



## Gabi (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Welche Excelversion verwendest Du?
> 
> Ich habe das Makro bei Excel 2000 so eingefügt!
> ...



Hi goela,

jetzt funktioniert es!!!!   *freu*
Ich habe auch Excel 2000, nur bin ich nicht direkt in den Editor gegangen, sondern ich habe ein neues Makro erstellt. Und da hat es 
nicht funktioniert.

Aber jetzt!  

Vielen, vielen Dank Euch dreien!!!!
Echt super!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## goela (13. Februar 2003)

Freut mich zu hören! So konnte ich meinem Pfadfindercodex nachkommen - "Jeden Tag eine gute Tat"!


----------

